# Micarta Mashup by Mo



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

It started as a Chalice, could still be. Micarta glued and pinned to natural Walnut. I like it, it feels righteous in the hand. This is my first build to omit band grooves and a lanyard hole. I’ve learned from the Forum that band grooves are not necessary on certain forks. Also by omitting them I skipped a step of potential failure! The lanyard hole I may miss but my new shooting style means a I never really let go of the frame. We’ll see how it goes. Thanks for looking!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice .


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Looks great! I would like to hear more about no band grooves.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Looking realy good. No tabs, hurrah!


----------



## ffastfzr (Feb 15, 2021)

Very cool. I've been getting away from cutting full band grooves myself. Instead I just cut a small groove on each "corner" of the fork. I like the way it looks, and has been working so far.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Cass said:


> Looks great! I would like to hear more about no band grooves.


I’m going to pause for a moment and see if any of the slinggeezers chime in on the matter. My belief is that it comes down to simply using the RTSOI wrap-n-tuck system.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Ordo said:


> Looking realy good. No tabs, hurrah!


Right! However a quick Wrap-a-Tab could occur at some point!🤣


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

ffastfzr said:


> Very cool. I've been getting away from cutting full band grooves myself. Instead I just cut a small groove on each "corner" of the fork. I like the way it looks, and has been working so far.


I like that look and function as well. If I find that this frame isn’t taking kindly to being grooveless then I will pull off a little round file work on a couple of corners.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Sorry Mo, newb question. RTSOI? I’m horrible with acronyms in general.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Im firmly in the band groove camp. I know theyre not necessary, but i like how they look, and i find that the band lashings dont roll off when im putting it in and out of my pocket. Also, i shoot gangsta style, so the bulky wrap and tuck is set into the frame a bit more. Which gives me a cleaner sight picture.
I must be turning into a sling geaser.i feel like its not an official slingshot until the band grooves are in. Otherwise its just a stick that could be used as a slingshot.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

great work mo.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Sandstorm said:


> Sorry Mo, newb question. RTSOI? I’m horrible with acronyms in general.


Yea. It would have helped if I spelled my acronym correctly. WTSOI is what I was shooting for—-Wrap The Shit Outta It.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Tree Man said:


> Im firmly in the band groove camp. I know theyre not necessary, but i like how they look, and i find that the band lashings dont roll off when im putting it in and out of my pocket. Also, i shoot gangsta style, so the bulky wrap and tuck is set into the frame a bit more. Which gives me a cleaner sight picture.
> I must be turning into a sling geaser.i feel like its not an official slingshot until the band grooves are in. Otherwise its just a stick that could be used as a slingshot.


Aha! Yea but your band grooves are laser surgical!


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Nice, very nice


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

A nice of art. I bet it is fun to shoot it.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks good, MO!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Looks great! Nicely done, bud!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

@MOJAVE MO That’s an excellent acronym. lol


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Woooooooooo!!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks for enjoying this frame with me y’all. It is honestly difficult to not be able to connect with a Chalice. There is a beauty in that simple shape!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Beautiful!!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Wicked !!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice Mo!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Aha! Yea but your band grooves are laser surgical!


Lol.Well I try to keep them straight, but theyre far from laser surgical believe me.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Mo.. that is a beauty, and it sure looks like a shooter. Better hang on to that one. And I agree with you on the band grooves. About the only way that i'm ever going to get my groves "treeman " straight is to maybe lock it in my radial arm saw and make a light pass over them.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> Mo.. that is a beauty, and it sure looks like a shooter. Better hang on to that one. And I agree with you on the band grooves. About the only way that i'm ever going to get my groves "treeman " straight is to maybe lock it in my radial arm saw and make a light pass over them.


There is a thought. Making a band groove jig for manual cutting or filing would work too eh?


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MOJAVE MO said:


> There is a thought. Making a band groove jig for manual cutting or filing would work too eh?


Hey, great idea if you making quite a few groves. Maybe build sorta wide miter box and have an adjustable stop, so you could dictate how far down the forks for the groove. Finish up with a round file.


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

nice job Mo !


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Okay this is going to work fine but I am not thrilled with the sloppy look. I’m gonna stare at this thing for a week or so and figure out my optimal groove approach. The thing is I’ve got the pins too close to the fork tips and I don’t want to drag a groove through the pins. My PortboyPlinker has grooves on the outside and inside and they are very subtle, that will likely be my plan.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Alrighty. A hacksaw, triangle file, then a round file along with a shot of whiskey to calm the sling groove nerves and to appease the SlingGods. They came out imperfectly perfect!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Man I hate bang grooves. Man that port boy better lean how to sand pins better 😳


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Alrighty. A hacksaw, triangle file, then a round file along with a shot of whiskey to calm the sling groove nerves and to appease the SlingGods. They came out imperfectly perfect!
> View attachment 351760
> View attachment 351761


came out nice


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Port boy said:


> Man I hate bang grooves. Man that port boy better lean how to sand pins better 😳


I never would have noticed if you hadn’t of pointed that out!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Very nice.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice job Mo. Like band grooves myself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

Good job, look super nice


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

I find that working on the tips can be a bit stressful... Precision is needed and the slingshot is more or less finished so stakes are high. Nowadays I put a groove at the target side of the frame and extend it to the target side corners. 

That's a nice looking, clean slingshot, MO...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow 🤩! That’s a beauty!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks again y’all. The Forum kicked this post back to life and it caught me off guard! I finished it about 3 months ago. I think I’ve screwed up at least 3 frames in the meantime!😳


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Thanks again y’all. The Forum kicked this post back to life and it caught me off guard! I finished it about 3 months ago. I think I’ve screwed up at least 3 frames in the meantime!😳


Haha that a boy if your not messing stuff up than you are not doing much . Man if you had the material and had the frame plotted out a fella could just drill band grooves if just doing the side grooves . I seen a template layout like that


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Port boy said:


> Haha that a boy if your not messing stuff up than you are not doing much . Man if you had the material and had the frame plotted out a fella could just drill band grooves if just doing the side grooves . I seen a template layout like that


That is a smart idea that I bet all the pro makers use🤔.


----------



## Wolfe (Aug 27, 2019)

Sandstorm said:


> Sorry Mo, newb question. RTSOI? I’m horrible with acronyms in general.


Acronyms should be banned 🍺


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Looks great 

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------

